# Battlefield Hardline



## Kid_Eternity (May 28, 2014)

New BF game is apparently cops n robbers! First thought is: Battlefield does CounterStrike?





> _Battlefield Hardline_'s Omaha campaign stars cops and criminals, and is influenced by television dramas. Each episode is designed to be played multiple times in destructible environments.
> 
> "All of this destruction and mayhem, along with having multiple Levolution events, effecting maps and gameplay makes Omaha the most visually diverse Battlefield yet," the narrator says.


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2014)

*Fork Parker* ‏@ForkParker  6h 
"The kids love Grand Theft Auto and Payday, let's just do them both at once. Also, mention Levolution."


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 28, 2014)

Yeah the EA influence is really starting to show on this franchise...I want future wars dammit! Or a sequel to Battlefield Vietnam as DLC...


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 10, 2014)

It looks OK based on E3 footage. But it's a DLC in my eyes. A mod rather than standalone game.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jun 10, 2014)

Just signed in to BattleLog and they're running a closed Beta which you can sign up for. Not guaranteed to get in but I've signed up for it.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. Have just applied.

My stance towards it is softening. Gameplay wise it actually looks interesting. But it's definitely a mod of BF4. Of course it's a Counterstrike/PayDay rip off, but the teamwork aspect looks awesome. I doubt I'll pay full price for it though. I'll wait until a drop in price.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 11, 2014)

Just got a Beta key. Downloading now. Will report back later


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jun 11, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> Just got a Beta key. Downloading now. Will report back later



Did you get a chance to play it?

I've just got my access key but I think I'll wait for the weekend before downloading the 6gb file which could turn out to be a time limited BF4 DLC look-alike.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 11, 2014)

Am out at the mo so will provide a simple report.

It's BF4 re-skinned


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jun 11, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> Am out at the mo so will provide a simple report.
> 
> It's BF4 re-skinned



Thanks, that's saved me the download


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 11, 2014)

It has it's charms, but defo not a standalone game.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 12, 2014)

So the infamous Beta graphical glitches continue. Here is Kav's body after he had been killed


----------



## revol68 (Jun 12, 2014)

Subversive commentary on the militarisation of the Police or half baked money spinner. The gameplay and tempo is just Battlefield in a GTA setting. Thoroughly unimpressed, if they'd had slowed it down and made it more tactical like CS then I'd be interested but this is just dumb.

The new Rainbow Six announced looks the shit though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 12, 2014)

Looks fun but yeah it's just B4 in new skin, and full price to boot! Wonder if we'll see number of people on B4 drop off after this is released...?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 13, 2014)

Beta access arrived this morning! Like that they've sorted driving controls out, so far it's fun but very BF in new clothes...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 15, 2014)

Hate to admit it but this is growing on me....


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 16, 2014)

I will get it eventually. But I'm defo not paying full price for it. 

For what it is, it's really good fun. And it promotes teamwork as all DICE titles have done. So well done to Visceral for doing a decent job. 

Fuck those money grabbing EA cunts though


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 17, 2014)

I bet you all get it and go premium too!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 17, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> I will get it eventually. But I'm defo not paying full price for it.
> 
> For what it is, it's really good fun. And it promotes teamwork as all DICE titles have done. So well done to Visceral for doing a decent job.
> 
> Fuck those money grabbing EA cunts though



Agree about the team work but yeah no pre-order on this...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 18, 2014)

I tell you what, protecting your team mate and dropping a zip line you both fly down to safety (and winning the round) is pretty fucking fun!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 28, 2014)

So beta over, my impressions:

it should have been DLC for B4 like the Vietnam pack was for Bad Company 2
it's quite good fun but so similar to B4 it feels like a skinned mod rather than a complete stand alone
some very nice moments - running down the rope to the drop off point on top another building to win the game, coptering, leaping out, grabbing evidence, jumping back in copter then ascending to roof top victory!
Even though it's very CoD/ CounterStrike like I quite liked the cash thing as a way to unlock, it's nice to config based on choice rather than grind to get what you want
it really does need coop/ coordination to win and playing with randoms you get more of that behaviour than you do with Battlefield these days
i'd like to play more but not looking to pre-order or even get it any time soon, certainly not going to premuim this
um yeah did I mention it should have been dlc?


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 28, 2014)

Totally agree with all of those points.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 28, 2014)

DICE or EA (can't remember who) have kinda indicated there is more to come but then they said a bit about single player and I've gotta be honest in this day and age I'm not sure I really give a shit. I'd prefer games like this just focused on a solid online multiplayer experience rather than some daft story that you play once (or sorta start as in my case) and never again....


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 30, 2014)

I'd rather they ditch single player and made more co-op missions like Onslaught from BC2. The ones in BF3 were good but limited. A co-op with a 5 man squad would be awesome.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 30, 2014)

Yeah nice idea although I think multiplayer has it's place but can't see what the point of a story single player is for FPS games anymore...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 20, 2015)

Played a fair chunk of this today, have to say it's been good fun. A lot of my early cynicism was burnt away by the beta but have to say I'm enjoying the single player game more than I have than the last couple Battlefield games! Really like the episode/ cop TV show conceit.

Multiplayer has a bunch of good modes too, like the VIP escort for some small time tense stand offs! 

Generally it feels more like its own game than a Battlefield spin and there's some very nice nods to Driver and Counter Strike in there too.

Worth getting if you in the mood for some quality FPS fun.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 4, 2022)

Apols for the hard bump, was thinking about this today, would really love a sequel!


----------

